# Wentworth West Course....



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Did you know that if you manage to get a group of 12 together you can play the West Course at Wentworth for Â£100.00 each between Dec 1st 2010 - March 31st 2011.
That's only a couple of quid more expensive than the London Club!
The only restriction is that you must have a handicap of 18 or less.


----------



## vig (May 19, 2010)

Did you know that if you manage to get a group of 12 together you can play the West Course at Wentworth for Â£100.00 each between Dec 1st 2010 - March 31st 2011.
That's only a couple of quid more expensive than the London Club!
    

Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

It does indeed. I wouldn't mind a crack at that.


----------



## colint (May 19, 2010)

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Forget it.
It's a very clever piece of marketing.
Just phoned the events organiser and enquired.
Yes, the green fee is Â£100.00 per person but.........

Every player would be required to employ the use of one of their caddies at an additional cost of Â£60.00 plus tip. I enquired why, and it's because Wentworth have a strict "no trolley or buggie" ban and they don't want us to do our backs in....
And if that wasn't enough there would be the requirement for every player to enjoy the hospitality of the club by hiring a function room and taking refreshments at a minimum spend of Â£45.00 per person.
So the price has just dramatically ramped up to Â£205.00 (plus caddies tip).

What a load of bollcoks


----------



## vig (May 19, 2010)

if you can source a deal for a second quality track I could make a minibreak out of it.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

if you can source a deal for a second quality track I could make a minibreak out of it.
		
Click to expand...

See above Vig.
I think you'll be spending March in Yorkshire lad


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2010)

It's well out the way for a lot of people (me included), but I've always said I'd love to go back to St. Mellion, and they have a hotel and decent winter deals. Decent summer deals too imo.


----------



## PieMan (May 19, 2010)

You can also get an overnight stay, dinner, breakfast and two rounds of golf at the Belfry for about Â£150 during those dates as well!


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2010)

Woburn's a bit dearer, but still not extortionate.
Â£200 ish for dinner, accomodation, breakfast and 2 rounds of golf.

I think that's summer rates though.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

You can also get an overnight stay, dinner, breakfast and two rounds of golf at the Belfry for about Â£150 during those dates as well!
		
Click to expand...





			It's well out the way for a lot of people (me included), but I've always said I'd love to go back to St. Mellion, and they have a hotel and decent winter deals. Decent summer deals too imo.
		
Click to expand...

Have played both. Both "ok".
But if I had to book a week-end away somewhere with overnight accommodation and two rounds of golf it would be Woodhall Spa. They do great rates and I've not played either course before.
So it's something I might get my head around organising later in the year if enough people were interested.


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2010)

But if I had to book a week-end away somewhere with overnight accommodation and two rounds of golf it would be Woodhall Spa. They do great rates and I've not played either course before.
So it's something I might get my head around organising later in the year if enough people were interested.
		
Click to expand...

Dave Ja Vu !!

I've just posted about Woodhall Spa, but I think it'll be too soon in the year for you.


----------



## john0 (May 19, 2010)

Heres somewhere new that you probably havent heard of, to consider.  It's in Darlington and owned by Middlesbrough Football and at just under 7,900 yards from the back tees it's a bit of a monster....

http://www.rockliffehall.com/golf


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Dave Ja Vu !!
I've just posted about Woodhall Spa, but I think it'll be too soon in the year for you.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have loved to, but with my trip up to Lincolnshire next week-end, and a return visit to Forest Pines planned for August, I have too much on over the next few months.
But I'd certainly be up for a week-end away there next Spring. They do some really good deals which include accommodation.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Heres somewhere new that you probably havent heard of, to consider.  It's in Darlington and owned by Middlesbrough Football and at just under 7,900 yards from the back tees it's a bit of a monster....
		
Click to expand...

Looks nice but a bit open. Not the sort of course I'd like to find myself on on a bleak, windswept March day


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Here you go...

Two day break at Woodhall Spa, includes two rounds of golf, (one on the Hotchkin, one on the Bracken), one nights accommodation including three course evening meal and full English breakfast.

Available until 30th April 2011. 
Â£134.00 per person.
Deposit (non refundable) Â£20.00 per person.

Just look at dem courses...
http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/

That sounds just the ticket. As late in April as you can in the hope of getting slightly better weather.
Cushty.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

I fancy Woodhall again, Hotchkin is still my favourite track.


----------



## vig (May 19, 2010)

I could be persuaded but hold out for a GM event (large hint drop) first.
We'll discuss over a lemonade top at FP


----------



## PieMan (May 19, 2010)

Yes, would be up for a Woodhall Spa trip.


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

I fancy Woodhall again, Hotchkin is still my favourite track.
		
Click to expand...





			I could be persuaded
		
Click to expand...





			Yes, would be up for a Woodhall Spa trip.
		
Click to expand...

Your interest is noted Gentlemen and if I do get tempted to arrange something you will be the first to know.
(Point taken Dave)


----------



## Redwood (May 20, 2010)

Looks nice but a bit open. Not the sort of course I'd like to find myself on on a bleak, windswept March day
		
Click to expand...

Everyday in Smogland is bleak!!!


----------



## RichardC (May 20, 2010)

Woodhall sounds good to me.

Count me in


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

Woodhall sounds good to me.

Count me in  

Click to expand...

Just had an email back from them which confirms the price. And no extra for playing on a Saturday/Sunday and staying the Saturday night in the hotel which is a bonus.
Watch this space


----------



## jammydodger (May 20, 2010)

Nice one Smiffy i've been looking to get to Woodhall Spa on that winter deal. If the dates work out with my shifts then i'm definitely going to be there. You can admire my lovely I15 driver


----------



## RGDave (May 20, 2010)

But if I had to book a week-end away somewhere with overnight accommodation and two rounds of golf it would be Woodhall Spa. They do great rates and I've not played either course before.
So it's something I might get my head around organising later in the year if enough people were interested.
		
Click to expand...

Now. I would go out of my way for THAT.


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

Nice one Smiffy i've been looking to get to Woodhall Spa on that winter deal. If the dates work out with my shifts then i'm definitely going to be there. You can admire my lovely I15 driver  

Click to expand...

Well if I do book it up it will be as close to the end of April that I can get. You can poke December, January, February and March up your A C


----------



## rickg (May 20, 2010)

Stick my name down mate for _*<u>WHEN</u>*_ you organise it.....


----------



## bobmac (May 20, 2010)

Well if I do book it up it will be as close to the end of April that I can get. You can poke December, January, February and March up your A C


Click to expand...

I might pop over and play it next week if I get bored


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

Stick my name down mate for _*<u>WHEN</u>*_ you organise it.....    

Click to expand...

How does Saturday 23rd/Sunday 24th April sound?
You know, just in case I  *had* asked for a date to be pencilled in.
Of course it would be silly to even think about pencilling a date in  *this* far in advance wouldn't it?


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

I might pop over and play it next week if I get bored 








Click to expand...

Just don't go and lose all your balls Bob.
Youve got an important match to lose, sorry, play at Forest Pines next week-end.


----------



## DingleBerry (May 20, 2010)

I suppose they have to pay ernies wages!!
But does it smell like the elitism at work again!!!


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2010)

I might pop over and play it next week if I get bored 








Click to expand...

Just don't go and lose all your balls Bob.
Youve got an important match to lose, sorry, play at Forest Pines next week-end.

  

Click to expand...

As GM team vice captains, Vig and myself are having a meeting  at Pontefract GC with Teegirl and our host Tonecapone this pm.
The weather looks perfick and the company even better so we should be able to finalise the un-beatable line-up that is Team GM  
And dont worry about me losing any balls, I've got 3 or 4 in the bag so they should keep me going till Christmas


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

As GM team vice captains, Vig and myself are having a meeting  at Pontefract GC with Teegirl and our host Tonecapone this pm.
		
Click to expand...

Two vice captains eh?
Is that just in case Rick is too embarrassed to say anything after being stuffed 16-2?


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2010)

Two vice captains eh?
Is that just in case Rick is too embarrassed to say anything after being stuffed 16-2?


Click to expand...

I wish I could live in your world sometimes. 
The mighty Rick needs two vice captains to handle all the talent in our team, that way, he can concentrate on his relatively simple task of playing 2, winning 2.


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

I wish I could live in your world sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

It's great.


----------



## viscount17 (May 21, 2010)

Stick my name down mate for _*<u>WHEN</u>*_ you organise it.....    

Click to expand...

How does Saturday 23rd/Sunday 24th April sound?
You know, just in case I  *had* asked for a date to be pencilled in.
Of course it would be silly to even think about pencilling a date in  *this* far in advance wouldn't it?
    

Click to expand...

You do realise that is Easter weekend? Either you have some megga brownie points in the bag or you like living on the edge.


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

You do realise that is Easter weekend? Either you have some megga brownie points in the bag or you like living on the edge.
		
Click to expand...

We don't celebrate Eater.
I can eat a chocolate egg the following week-end if necessary without guilt


----------

